# Search of posts limited in number of results



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

When looking up old threads one can see all posts to that thread without limit.

Could the search of posts by user name deliver all posts by that user without it being truncated to a partial list of posts?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

How many posts do you see when you check your statistics? You can also search using the advanced search and find more posts, though it will also only show each thread once, even if you posted multiple times in that thread.

Kevin


----------



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

When following the posts of the starter of an old thread that may have tens of pages, it is very useful to read only the posts of the Original Poster.

A search by a specific member's name only yields the most recent 500 posts regardless of how many posts that poster has written.

If a search by poster would yield all of that poster's contributions it would much easier to read old threads without having to read every post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Sorry if I am misunderstanding, but I believe I have an answer to your inquiry.
You can see all the posts and started threads from a user by going to their profile, and selecting "statistics" located on the right of the "about me" tab. 
You will be able to go through all of the members posts. 
Does this clear things up, if not let me know. 

Richard.


----------



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for all your help.

That is exactly the problem. All posts do not show up.

You are listed as having 256 posts.

The search as you described only produces 200 posts. The earliest post for you is dated 05-08-2013, 04:13 PM.

For Jellybeans:

Posts: 20,633 

Jellybeans started a thread on 08-15-2012, 11:29 AM and I can see all her posts on that thread.

The search function yields only 204 posts, the earliest one dated 04-02-2015, 08:19 AM


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Okay I'm glad I was able to help. 
Yeah When I search for Jellybeans posts, I get a total of 250 when using the advanced search option. 
But as mentioned above, I can see all their posts and started threads within the statistics tab in their profile. 
At this point I would recommend that if you do want to see all users post, going to their profile page would get you the best results. 
Is there anything else I can help you with, or clarify for you?

Richard.


----------



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yungster said:


> Okay I'm glad I was able to help.
> Yeah When I search for Jellybeans posts, I get a total of 250 when using the advanced search option.
> But as mentioned above, I can see all their posts and started threads within the statistics tab in their profile.
> At this point I would recommend that if you do want to see all users post, going to their profile page would get you the best results.
> ...


Yes!:smile2:

When I said thank you for your help, I did not mean to say that my issue was resolved.

I'd like to see all posts from a specific poster in chronological order without having to skip over other posts, as one has to do when following a thread.

Since the posts are stored, why does the search get truncated?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

It's truncated to 500 posts as a result due to the server intense nature of the search function. In short populating more than 500 results at a time causes the search system to lag and miss things in between.

Kyle


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

2asdf2 said:


> Yes!:smile2:
> 
> When I said thank you for your help, I did not mean to say that my issue was resolved.
> 
> ...


2asdf2, click on the number of replies on any thread (far right, next to last post). You'll see every poster's participation in that thread. Then click the number of posts of whoever you're looking for and their posts will be listed in chronological order. This sounds like what you're looking for.


----------



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

3putt said:


> 2asdf2, click on the number of replies on any thread (far right, next to last post). You'll see every poster's participation in that thread. Then click the number of posts of whoever you're looking for and their posts will be listed in chronological order. This sounds like what you're looking for.


Thank you 3putt.

That is an interesting feature I did not know about. Useful as it is, it still truncates the search to just the most recent posts, I believe (in two tries) to ten pages. 

It is a better way than using the general search feature as I was doing, though.

appreciate your help!


----------



## 2asdf2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yungster said:


> It's truncated to 500 posts as a result due to the server intense nature of the search function. In short populating more than 500 results at a time causes the search system to lag and miss things in between.
> 
> Kyle


As I illustrated in my earlier post, the search usually yields fewer than 500 posts. Not that is matters. three or four hundred posts is plenty, anyway.:smile2:

Could there be a way to have a search by user defined date parameters that restricts searches to from *starting_date* to *ending_date*?

Addendum:

After trying @3putt's suggestion, I think my issue is resolved. Not too many thread starters post more than 3-4 hundred posts. LosingHim has more than 1,100 in less than six months! She is wonderfully responsive to everyone. :smile2:


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

2asdf2 said:


> As I illustrated in my earlier post, the search usually yields fewer than 500 posts. Not that is matters. three or four hundred posts is plenty, anyway.:smile2:
> 
> Could there be a way to have a search by user defined date parameters that restricts searches to from *starting_date* to *ending_date*?
> 
> ...


I now see what you are talking about, though. You used to be able to go back to the beginning of a poster's history but are now limited to the last 250 or so most recent posts (according to my own history anyway). I can see why the developers did it that way as I would imagine, as Yungster pointed out, that it _could_ bog down system resources having that many deep searches.

Then again, how many people actually do those types of searches?

Meh


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Does anyone know why the Boolian search function for "OR" stopped working (in advanced search) about a year ago? Whenever I've tried it in the past year, it produces no results unless the post/thread contains BOTH terms. I.e., the TAM Advanced Search treats "A or B" as "A and B."


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there, 

Can you provide us with an example of the issue you are experiencing?
Is anyone else experiencing these issues?

Richard.


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for your quick response, Richard. If I search posts for "abusive OR slapped" in the past week, I get zero results unless BOTH of those terms appear in the same post. Hence, "A *or* B" is treated exactly like "A *and* B" in search -- both in standard search and in advanced search. This problem started about a year ago. It occurs in both Firefox and Explorer.


----------

